# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Wie kann ich ein video auf youtube.com hochladen.

## jan-vincent

hi leute,
ich hab mein erstes windsurfvideo fertig ich hab nur ein problem, wie kann ich ein video bei youtube.com hochladen? angemeldet bin ich glaube ich schon.zumindest steht da oben hello:und dann mein name.
kostet das berhaupt was mein video hochzuladen oder ist das free?

wre toll wenn mir jemand dabei weiterhelfen kann.
hang loose
jan

----------


## JGWindsurfing

Hi ne das ist auf jedenfall umsonst! wenn du angemeldet bist dann musst du auf my account gehen und dann ist in dem ersten rahmen "videos" nen link upload new video.

hang loose JGWindsurfing

www.JGWindsurfing.de

----------

